# WOOHOOO...4 months of **** now over



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Going into the second semester of school. We've had to choose new classes for next semester and everyone but 1 person from my first class will not be with me come the new year. :roll: :smoking: :beer: 

Mind you, I don't know what kind of people will be in my class next semester but considering my class had a bad rep amongst all the other 9-10 classes (which I didn't contribute to), my new class should have more people taking school seriously. My new class is early early every day of the week, which detered almost everyone away. 

Roughly 1/2 the class just [email protected] around, playing with their tools and knives, all while drunk and/or high. After like 1/3 of us who finish early, we all still have to wait so we all get dismissed at the same time and we've been late for next classes because of these people slowing us all down, even with extra help. 

I can't wait to see if this class is better.


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

I too had a couple classes where there was at least one person who the group disliked working with because of her attitude. But we made it work...just one of those things that you have to go through.

Congrats on your success so far.

J.T.


----------

